# Can i flower with 13/11 schedule



## tito13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, i veg with 18/6, can i flower with 13/11. I need this one hour because i work and get home in about 12 hours, so i need 13 so i can check and water the plants.  ?????  Thanks.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 23, 2009)

If you work 12 hours, why not leave the lights off while your at work so when you get home you can work on your plants...?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

it will flower.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 23, 2009)

If you feel you must do 13/11, I believe person here said that he did it and it worked fine for him, but 12/12 is best.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 23, 2009)

I experimented a lot with this. It kind of resembles a Bell curve. And it also is species dependent. With a pure indica, I found that 16/8 seems to work as well as 24/0. Reducing the light hours to 15/9 still kept in veg. To 14/10, this was unstable and the plants didn't like it. To 13/11, the plants went into flower but not as quickly as 12/12, it was a more gradual change. 
You know, you don't have to have the lamps on in the day. I run mine mainly at night because it keeps the grow room warm.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 23, 2009)

I use 12.5 hour dark cycle because I found 12 hours took too long to trigger Flowering with some strains. I wouldn't go with less than 12. Unless you want to wait an extra month to harvest.


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I use 12.5 hour dark cycle because I found 12 hours took too long to trigger Flowering with some strains. I wouldn't go with less than 12. Unless you want to wait an extra month to harvest.



?????.. I'm confused  you're saying _'longer'_ hours of lighting, promoted flowering _sooner_???? I find that improbable. Look into "what" makes the flowering process work. The 'flowering' hormone is produced during the dark period, and destroyed during light. The more that is detroyed in the light, the longer the entire process will take to initiate.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 23, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I use 12.5 hour dark cycle because I found 12 hours took too long to trigger Flowering with some strains. I wouldn't go with less than 12. Unless you want to wait an extra month to harvest.


Not like you to miss something, Hick


----------



## Hick (Oct 23, 2009)

.."DOH!!!!!".... :rofl: 
..sorry kasgrow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl:   


you  go  *Hick*:lama:

:48:


*leafminer*....you must  have  a  lot of  *Time *on  hands...:giggle:  could  help  myself...take  care and  be safe


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

haha somebody needs a hit


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 23, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> haha somebody needs a hit



Or had one to many tokes


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

my money is on not enough


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ?????.. I'm confused  you're saying _'longer'_ hours of lighting, promoted flowering _sooner_???? I find that improbable. Look into "what" makes the flowering process work. The 'flowering' hormone is produced during the dark period, and destroyed during light. The more that is detroyed in the light, the longer the entire process will take to initiate.


No, I am saying a longer dark cycle promotes faster flowering. I must have messed up my explanation, sorry.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 26, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .."DOH!!!!!".... :rofl:
> ..sorry kasgrow


Thanks Hick.


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2009)

.. yea kas', it wasn't 'your' explanation that was "messed"... but "my" comprehension.... :confused2:
however.... less thc is produced under a longer dar period. According to MJ Botany, studies reveal that nearlly twice as much thc is produced under 12 hours of light than under 10 hoours.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. yea kas', it wasn't 'your' explanation that was "messed"... but "my" comprehension.... :confused2:
> however.... less thc is produced under a longer dar period. According to MJ Botany, studies reveal that nearlly twice as much thc is produced under 12 hours of light than under 10 hoours.



Interesting


----------

